# Geräuschsensor ansprechen mittels Handyapp



## newbie1234 (26. Jan 2021)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich muss infolge meines Studiums eine Projektarbeit schreiben. In der muss ich eine Androidapp schreiben, die den Geräuschsensor anspricht und auslöst, sobald eine gewisse Geräuschschwelle überschritten wurde. Jedoch reichen meine Kenntnisse bisher noch nicht darüber aus und ich wollte um Hilfe bitten, dass mir dies jemand erklären könnte wie es möglich ist.

Vielen Dank!


----------

